# 110BCD S-Works Spider in 3K weave



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been searching for two days now and cannot seem to find what I'm looking for. I have an S-Works SL crankset with a 53/39 and am trying to find just the 110BCD spider in specifically the 3K weave so I can swap to a compact. I'm picky about the finish on it and don't want alloy unless it's my ONLY option. Anyone have a source???


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Those carbon spiders have been notoriously difficult to get in the past and I suspect that they will continue to be. Specialized just doesn't stock them for some reason. Probably because they offer no advantage and in its location, even aesthetics play a small role.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

NealH said:


> Those carbon spiders have been notoriously difficult to get in the past and I suspect that they will continue to be. Specialized just doesn't stock them for some reason. Probably because they offer no advantage and in its location, even aesthetics play a small role.



Hell....finding ANY compact spider has been impossible let alone the 3K weave one I want so badly. Ya....it's a minute spot on the bike, but I've been very picky about everything to this point....why stop now if I don't have to??


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

seems like you might have to.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

When I got my SL4 S-Works frameset, I decided to get the S-Works crankset at the same time. I got the 53/39 set with a carbon spider, and I got them to throw in a Specialized compact set of rings with alloy spider for free.

So now when I go the Alps in June, I can switch from the standard to compact, but it does require a special tool to undo the spider and change it over.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I should give up on the thought that I'll be able to swap my SL crank to a compact or even mid compact? Of course when I bought the bike, the shop made it seem like it'd be a super easy swap. Didn't mention the parts wouldn't be available...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

It is super easy to swap. Alloy spiders have been quite a bit more readily available than carbon. Of course they're out of stock right now, but should be back in a couple weeks.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Talk about good luck just falling from the sky......

I've been looking EVERYWHERE to find it in that 3K weave and have been scouring E-bay for weeks in the hopes of one showing up and I'll be damned if it finally did. Shot a message off and literally begged the guy to offer his up on a "buy it now" Told him "Name your price" and he did......$50 and it's got under a 500 miles on it! 

FIFTY BUCKS??? HOLY [email protected] did I just get lucky! Last piece of the puzzle hit USPS this morning....WHOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats! you got an awesome deal too.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

After I read this thread, I searched on ebay. Found a brand new one for sale and bid on it. Just got outbid at $102. I think instead of a bidding war, I'll just HTFU on the climbs, but a 52-36 crank sure would be nice to have.

That being said, I'm betting S-works SL 52-36 chainrings are also completely impossible to find...


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

What about getting an alloy spider and anodizing it black? I think that'd look better anyway


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Could be a possibilty if someone is selling the aluminum one. 

The spider on ebay is up to $140 now. The seller even says the retail is $80.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Could be a possibilty if someone is selling the aluminum one.
> 
> The spider on ebay is up to $140 now. The seller even says the retail is $80.



Now you know why I feel so damn lucky at the price I paid!

@jdp211-

Aesthetics are a personal thing so our opinions might be different. That said, I'd actually thought about doing just what you suggested as a final option if I wasn't able to find the 3k weave. Solid suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

According to my LBS, the spiders will be available the first week of May.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Hopefully everything that is 'out of stock' on their website will be available in May. That would be quite a production miracle.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

My carbon spider came in last Friday. They must be back in stock. If anyone needs one, act fast!


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

My alloy spider is black and looks pretty much the same as my carbon one.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Odd that these are hard to find. I convered both my bikes to 50/34 after learning that 54/39 doesn't work where I live where every day is 3k of climbing minimum. I got them sourced directly from Specialized by the LBS right away in 08 and then in 09. Glad I got them, but they are both alloy, oh well.

Did anybody try calling their 800 number and talk to them directly, they are very responsive and answer the phone with real english speaking people!!


----------

